# Cut.



## CRASHMAN (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm cutting. I'm getting abs. I'm looking good again. I'm about 20lbs above where i should be and i don't like it. I weighed in today at 208.. I thought i was at 230 so i'm pretty happy about that(still 20lbs above  ). But i think all that weight loss was muscle  because i know i still have that fat. 


Here's the two second run down of the diet:

breakfast:
eggs - 2 yolk and 3 whites
Oatmeal
Multivite

midmorning:
Protein shake (30g)
1-2 pieces of Fruit or i night throw some raspberries or strawberries into the protein shake
Fish oil 1-cap

lunch:
Chicken or fish
Rice, potato, or noodles 
Veggies

midafter:
Protein shake (30g)
1-2 pieces of Fruit or i night throw some raspberries or strawberries into the protein shake
Fish oil 1-cap

din din:
Chicken or fish
Rice, potato, or noodles
Veggies

late night:
Protein shake (30g)
Fish oil  1-cap
Multivite


Training is basically:
push day -(chest & tris) - thursday
pull day - (back & bis) - friday
Everything left over day (legs & shoulders) - saturday
Wrestling - Mon-thurs 2 hours
Every other day - 30 thai kicks on bag high & low + stretching
Days inbetween - abs + shadow boxing



Below are some pictures. ( don't laugh )


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 7, 2006)

Looks good.


Nice hat!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 7, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:


> I'm cutting. I'm getting abs. I'm looking good again. I'm about 20lbs above where i should be and i don't like it. I weighed in today at 208.. I thought i was at 230 so i'm pretty happy about that(still 20lbs above  ). But i think all that weight loss was muscle  because i know i still have that fat.
> 
> 
> Here's the two second run down of the diet:
> ...




I'd say loose the noodles, and add more protein.  Have cottage cheese late night instead of protein shake which will spike your insulin.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2006)

Nice hat there sexy


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 7, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Nice hat there sexy



Thanks.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 7, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Nice hat!


thanks 



BigDyl said:


> I'd say loose the noodles, and add more protein.  Have cottage cheese late night instead of protein shake which will spike your insulin.



cottage cheese ick!.. any other ideas?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 7, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Nice hat there sexy


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 7, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> cottage cheese ick!.. any other ideas?





Yogurt, but I hate yogurt, so I don't blame you if you don't want to eat it either.


However there is a brand of cottage cheese that is good.  Try Horizon Organic Cottage Cheese, reduced fat.  It actually tastes good, and is lower sodium.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 7, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Yogurt, but I hate yogurt, so I don't blame you if you don't want to eat it either.
> 
> 
> However there is a brand of cottage cheese that is good.  Try Horizon Organic Cottage Cheese, reduced fat.  It actually tastes good, and is lower sodium.



I don't mind yogurt.. cottage cheese scares me


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 7, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:


> I don't mind yogurt.. cottage cheese scares me



Then get Fage no fat or reduced fat yogurt.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 7, 2006)

Will do!


----------



## kenwood (Oct 7, 2006)

Goodluck


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 7, 2006)

If you want to stick to a shake, either add some natty PB.  Or switch to a Casesin Protein.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 7, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> If you want to stick to a shake, either add some natty PB.  Or switch to a Casesin Protein.



I got the Natty PB in the fridge so i'll be going that route... how much would you suggest?


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 7, 2006)

2 tbls


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 7, 2006)

goood stuff


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2006)

What exercises you doing and things like that. This is your journal you know be a little more specific.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 7, 2006)

i dont have a set exercise routine; it is always changing so i can keep my muscles guessing and not get used to the same workouts. I'll post them as i go.

But,
Every week will include: Bench, Deads, and Squats. Those are my meat and potatos.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 8, 2006)

Get your ass to MD, so I can have a purple belt to work one on one with.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 8, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> Get your ass to MD, so I can have a purple belt to work one on one with.



I'm workin on it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 8, 2006)

Ok so i weighed in this morning at 203. Huge drop from yesterday because i didn't weigh myself in the morning. 

I worked out shoulders last night:
lateral raises 5 sets 10
warm up:
5lbs 10xs
10lbs 10xs
Exercise:
15lbs 10xs
20lbs 10xs
25lbs 10xs
30lbs 10xs
25lbs 10xs

front raises 4 sets 10:
10lbs 10xs
15lbs 10xs
20lbs 10xs
25lbs 10xs

rear raises 4 sets 10
5lbs 10xs
10lbs 10xs
15lbs 10xs
10lbs 10xs

rotator cuff work. 

I was going to do legs but i was entirely too lazy. And there was too much stuff in the way in the garage. I needa wait for the gym.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 8, 2006)

Post the weights son!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 8, 2006)

It was light


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 8, 2006)

Dosen't matter son!  Everyone who starts back is weak for the first month or so!


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

Wheres your military or push presses?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 8, 2006)

I fixed it


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 8, 2006)

Double D said:


> Wheres your military or push presses?



hurts my shoulders until my strength comes back so im leaving them out


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

Alrighty, just wondering.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 8, 2006)

yeah, my shoulders have wrestling injuries


----------



## Double D (Oct 8, 2006)

I just got over a shoulder injury about a month ago. So now I have been getting back into the swing of things. I was only out a month. So I lost some strength but not ot much.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 8, 2006)

I've been out since june... but thats because i'm lazy


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2006)

CRASHMAN said:


> i dont have a set exercise routine; it is always changing so i can keep my muscles guessing and not get used to the same workouts. I'll post them as i go.
> 
> But,
> Every week will include: *Jazzer-cise, pilates...advanced pilates*.... Those are my meat and potatos.


 
Hey Crash!
Was'sup, brotha! dam..there's pics of you now? 
Did I tell u I have started back to jujitsu a few weeks ago? I have a snazzy white-belt...

I have even gotten to use it onc so far in the club...
Last Friday, was at the club...near closing time. (really start to pay attention, ???cause people tend to get ???stupid??? here....and I was standing in an area that is known for fights to start up. In my peripheral, I saw some guy walking up next to me...then saw the right fist coming....before I knew it....my right hand came up to guard my face, I pivoted my body, starting to step into this guy, and my palm was just making contact w/ the bottom of his chin. Just as my hand made contact....I recognized him as a friend of mine....I stopped and dropped my hands back to my sides. (his eyes went WIDE...and a ???OH SHIT!??? came from is mouth) (He was just fuqqin with me....dummy) I looked at him then said: Hey man....don???t come up on me like that....
Was kinda nice to respond natually like that...but..have a LONG way to go to be proficient at it...

I get stitches out of the face tomorrow...and will be lifting again by wednesday...better get your ass in gear..or this old man's gonna pass you by....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Jazzer-cise, pilates...advanced pilates...



SHHHHH!!!! you are giving away trade secrets!!!!




Burner02 said:


> Hey Crash!
> Was'sup, brotha! dam..there's pics of you now?
> 
> *Yeah, there are pic but bad ones  *
> ...



*You should of hit him anyway .... jk. I haven't been in many conflicts like you lately but i broke up a fight where i grabbed the kid on the ground and powercleaned him over my head and threw his out of the house... he flew hahaha.

So how did the cut heal up for you? Much scarring? I hope not bro; i'm still sorry to hear that. And i'm getting my ass on.. er um.. in gear so you don't pass me up lol *


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2006)

I just had my plastic surgury on Monday. The ear looks normal again...and I get stitiches out tomorrow. It looks better, but I'll have to wait a week for all swelling and such to go down to see if it is less.
I just can't wait to turn my lawyer loose on this little fuq-tard....


Well..I'm a 'husky'....215lbs right now...and I'd hate to take a guesstimation of BF%...but it aint pretty...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> I just had my plastic surgury on Monday. The ear looks normal again...and I get stitiches out tomorrow. It looks better, but I'll have to wait a week for all swelling and such to go down to see if it is less.
> I just can't wait to turn my lawyer loose on this little fuq-tard....
> 
> 
> Well..I'm a 'husky'....215lbs right now...and I'd hate to take a guesstimation of BF%...but it aint pretty...



So are you going to put him jail? whats the plan of action?

yeah, i wanna get down to about 180-175 so i dont blow my knees out snowboarding or crush my gf anymore


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2006)

yep- lawyer said that he will get from 16 - 32 years...or less...depending on his plea...
His hearing is next Monday...might see if I can round up any of the guys I work with...dress all in black. (as in how we do at work) and go sit in the back rows for this...
IF...the judge would happen to inquire as to who we are: I'd stand up and state:
I, your honor, am one of the guys this little waste of space almost MURDERED! GIVE HIM THE CHAIR! GIVE HIM THE CHAIR!


We've already had a couple feet of snow dump in the mtns already....so I am guessing that this years' snow season is gonna be S W E E T!!!!
I want new gear. Mine's 3 years old....

I'm running Van's boots w/ Switch bindings. I love click-ins, but hear that they still don't give the immediate response as strap ins. There is a hybrid binding out. It's like a rear entry binding that only takes a sec. to strap into.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 8, 2006)

Burner02 said:


> Hey Crash!
> Was'sup, brotha! dam..there's pics of you now?
> Did I tell u I have started back to jujitsu a few weeks ago? I have a snazzy white-belt...
> 
> ...



That's not jiu jitsu, son.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2006)

white belt, young grasshopper....still very basic....

..and the important thing to remember: I responded to my perceived threat immediately.


----------



## Double D (Oct 9, 2006)

I do pilates for my abs at times, now that is kick ass!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 9, 2006)

Ok, weighed in at 206 this morning. I am not going to attribute thris to me not getting any sleep and my meals being eatin late; rather, i will attribute it to me gaining muscle 

Tonight: 2 1/2 hours wrestling. I want to die.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm so tired. I can't move today. Not like i wanna sleep but i have no energy... i used it all last night.... is that normal? 

today? Im not doing anything.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Oct 10, 2006)

.


Burner02 said:


> yep- lawyer said that he will get from 16 - 32 years...or less...depending on his plea...
> His hearing is next Monday...might see if I can round up any of the guys I work with...dress all in black. (as in how we do at work) and go sit in the back rows for this...
> IF...the judge would happen to inquire as to who we are: I'd stand up and state:
> I, your honor, am one of the guys this little waste of space almost MURDERED! GIVE HIM THE CHAIR! GIVE HIM THE CHAIR!
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 10, 2006)

Well, I havne't figured uot jumping yet..or should I say: I haven't figured out LANDING yet....so, that's not too much of a concern...

Oh, yeah...he also stabbed my friend Monty. A 3" nick across the throat and about a 4" slash (deep) in his back.

Stitches are out of my face, and am going back to training tomorrow...just make sure he 'takes it easy' on me...


----------

